# Vì sao bạn không bao giờ có thể thoát khỏi mỡ bụng



## Vietcorset (11/1/19)

_Để có một thân thế khỏe mạnh thì việc duy trì vòng eo phù hợp vẫn là điều rất trọng yếu. Không may là đa số chúng ra hiện nay đều rất dễ dàng bị tích mỡ bụng._

Công việc thời đại số hóa hình thành cho con người thói quen ngồi quá lâu trước máy tính. Điều này khiến cho mỡ bụng hình thành chồng chất. Tuy rằng lượng mỡ bụng với số lượng ít có chức năng tốt là bảo vệ dạ dày cùng các cơ quan nội tạng bên trọng. Nhưng nếu quá nhiều thì lại gây hại đến sức khỏe. Phần mỡ thừa sẽ gây nên các bệnh nghiêm trọng như tim mạch và tiểu đường.

Những nguyên nhân _Việt Corset_ giới thiệu dưới đây là sự sai lệch về mỡ bụng. Chị em nhất định cần phải lưu ý kĩ nhé!

_



_
_Mỡ bụng sẽ không bao giờ giảm nếu bạn không lưu ý_​
*Ăn ít mỡ*
Để thoát khỏi tình trạng mỡ bụng thì việc ăn ít mỡ không có nhiều hiệu quả. Mà bạn phải cần sử dụng thức ăn chứa axit béo không no. Loại thức ăn này làm cho con người ta có cảm giác no bụng. Vì thế họ sẽ ăn ít đi các loại đồ ăn giàu năng lượng.

Khi đó, các chị em chuyển qua sử dụng thức ăn chứa axit béo không no với hàm lượng 1600 calo một bữa. Thì trong vòng 1 tháng, họ đã giảm được đến 1/3 lượng mỡ bụng. Những loại hạt, dầu oliu và quả bơ sẽ có tác dụng hỗ trợ giảm mỡ rất tốt.

*Lo lắng, stress không yên*
Hiện tượng u buồn ở phụ nữ là nguyên nhân làm tăng khả năng gây ra mỡ bụng. Vì hội chứng u buồn sẽ làm giảm các hoạt động thể chất khác và tạo thói quen ăn uống không tốt.

Nhà nghiên cứu thuộc trung tâm phòng bệnh nội tiết cho rằng. Vận động nhiều có thể điều chỉnh được lượng mỡ bụng và cảm xúc của con người. Đặc biệt là những người phải xa bạn bè và người thân.

*Không để ý tới thành phần của bữa ăn*
Các món như khoai tây chiên hay đồ ngọt sẽ đều gây hiện tượng tăng đường huyết. Điều này khiến cơ thể bài tiết nhiều insulin, làm cho gan dễ mắc nhiễm mỡ. Hơn nữa điều này còn khiến bạn tăng mỡ bụng.

Bạn nên lưu ý tới chất lượng món ăn, tăng cường lượng rau quả. Các loại rau quả tươi luôn chứa vitamin cần thiết. Làm giảm áp lực thiếu hụt nội tiết tố, giúp giảm mỡ bụng.

*Uống quá nhiều đồ uống có ga*
Những người có sở thích uống nước ngọt có ga rất dễ dàng bị béo phì. Loại đồ uống này tạo cảm giác giải khát. Nhưng sau đó lại khiến bạn ăn nhiều hơn bình thường.

Nếu bạn không thể từ bỏ thói quen uống nước ngọt có ga thì phải chú ý tránh ăn những đồ ăn giàu năng lượng.

*Thích ăn đồ ăn nhanh*
Đồ ăn nhanh chứa nhiều lượng mỡ bão hòa. Theo một nghiên cứu thì nhóm những người ăn nhiều loại thức ăn này có lượng mỡ tích tụ lại trong nột tạng cao gấp hai lần nhóm sử dụng thức ăn chứa axit béo không no.

Thế nên bạn không nên ăn quá nhiều đồ ăn nhanh và thịt đỏ. Thay vào đó hãy sử dụng thịt, gà và cá,…

*Uống rượu bia*

_





Mỡ bụng hình thành phần nhiều cũng do rượu bia_​
Theo những nghiên cứu năm 2013 của Đan Mạch thì bia có xác thực là liên quan tới mỡ bụng. Rượu nho cũng là loại đồ uống gây tăng mỡ bụng. Nghiên cứu này phát hiện rằng, phụ nữ thường xuyên dùng đồ uống có cồn sẽ có những dấu hiệu của việc béo phì. Vậy hãy nên từ bỏ thói quen bia rượu.

*Vận động không ra mồ hôi*
Tiến sĩ y học My chuyên nghiên cứu về các vận động đã nhấn mạnh. Vận động tăng cường độ cao có hiệu quả trong việc giảm bớt Insulin. Giảm 3 lần lượng mỡ,giảm áp lực thiếu hụt nội tiết tố. Và thiêu đốt nhiều năng lượng trong một thời gian ngắn.

So với việc vận động nhẹ thì các vận động cường độ cao theo từng đợt có hiệu quả hơn trong việc giảm vòng eo. Khi tập thể thao bạn nên lặp các việc vận động cường độ cao trong hai phút và nghỉ ngơi một phút.

Trên đây là những lý do khiến bạn không bao giờ có thể giảm mỡ bụng, theo dõi _Việt Corset_ để cập nhật những thông tin hữu ích nhé chị em.


----------

